# Werther's Original sugar free sweets



## Hre2stay (Aug 13, 2020)

I want to know if these are okay not only these but also the ones from Aldi.

Which ones do not effect blood sugar there are so many it's so complicated. 

I spoke to someone on the phone at diabetes UK and he said some are okay some aren't so I didn't really get an answer. 

I'm not asking if aspartame for example is bad for you in the long run all I want to know is is it okay for diabetics type 2 in this case for me.

I used to enjoy drinking caffeine free coca cola and zero drinks but since diagnosis have cut them out because I was put off after the conversation.

So which artificial sweeteners are deemed okay and do not affect BS and which aren't?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 13, 2020)

Well in theory as a Type 2 all sweeteners should be ok and not raise your BG however sugar free sweets can have a negative effect if a few too many are consumed as in they can have a laxative effect, try them and see how it goes, nobody can tell you how you as the individual are going to react xx


----------



## silentsquirrel (Aug 13, 2020)

It does vary - some can have without raising BG levels, some can't.  Like anything else, you need to check with your meter to see how you personally react..

But a word of caution:  even if your BG is unaffected, go easy as they may have a laxative effect!


----------



## bakebeans (Aug 13, 2020)

I often have the wethers and they seem ok. Once had the toffee ones and left them on the side at work they were so good one of the girls polished them off and believe me she knew about it later in the day!

I drink quite a lot of fizzy sugar free drinks and was told it was fine


----------



## Hre2stay (Aug 13, 2020)

Thank you everyone I appreciate it


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 13, 2020)

You need to look at the carbohydrate info on sugar free sweets as they can have almost as much carbs as sugar would.... For instance many of them have 2.5g carbs per sweet which is the equivalent of half a teasp. of sugar, so for one small sweet you don't get much benefit or it being sugar free. Personally, if I was going to have 2.5g carbs as a snack I would prefer it in the form of half a square of dark 70% chocolate rather than a sweet which doesn't really provide any nutrients.... that is just my take on it. I did used to buy those sugar free boiled sweets like Sula or the Aldi or Lidl own brands until I read the small print with the carbs info. I also think sucking on a sweet is a habit that just keeps you addicted to that need for sweetness and probably best broken. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Aug 13, 2020)

I find this sort of sweet really useful for alleviating an annoying cough, chocolate no good for that!  I don't think polyols are absorbed in the same way as other carbs?


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 13, 2020)

silentsquirrel said:


> I don't think polyols are absorbed in the same way as other carbs?


many Type 1's do in fact have to inject for polyols


----------



## Drummer (Aug 14, 2020)

I never consume polyols or sugar alcohols as they are sometimes listed. I must have an unusual digestive system as it can digest somethings others can't - but not polyols, my gut flora and fauna have a party on it, I become greatly expanded with gas and then the internal pressure just blows everything out the exhaust and it is not pretty.
In theory it ought to be OK - in practice, well it feels like a small alien creature is about to rip its way out and you just hope it is going to be soon.


----------

